# Names for my choir?



## Soprano Christie

Hello everyone, newbie here, so cut me some slack if I start spurting ridiculously (which is more than likely) 

Just before our Christmas break, my singing teacher formed a choir of 8 at my school. We're all her pupils and all female, and for our end of term service we performed Still Still Still. Due to how well it went and how nice we sounded, she set us the task to come up with a name for our newly-formed octet while we were away.

Has anyone got any ideas? I think we're aiming for something in a different language, like Latin or Italian, possibly French. I came up with Bel Canto, but I'm not sure about it. What's your opinion?


----------



## Delicious Manager

I think 'Bel Canto' is a little old hat. If opting for a title in a foreign language, take great care that it will be clear to EVERYONE what and who you are. There are several classical ensembles of different kinds that have come a cropper by giving themselves rather 'clever', esoteric names that they and their followers knew the meaning of, but which completely passed-by the potentially ticket-purchasing public. Also make sure there are no other similar (or even not-so-similar) groups with the same name, or you might inadvertently find yourself on the wrong end of a 'passing off' lawsuit.

Of course, there are exceptions to what I have warned of above. Whoever would have guessed that the 'Orchestre revolutionnaire et romantique' (known simply as the 'ORR' in the profession) would have become so successful with such an unsexy name?

Good luck!


----------



## Aramis

"Crocodiles from the forest"

"Assault force stormy cows"

"********" 

"Ahoy Pelvis"

"Ridge Forrester Choir"

"Motley Creeps"

or "Metallica"


----------



## Weston

You could be *The Paradox Septet.*

Wait -- I guess that's been done, sort of.

How about *Aoide*, the Muse of Song? Unfortunately I have no earthly idea how to pronounce it, but maybe someone does. I suppose that could be an issue if your listeners don't know either.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aoide


----------



## Soprano Christie

Ooh, I like Aoide, thanks.  I'm not sure how you'd pronounce it either though!

As for law suits and ticket-buyers, it's just going to be a school thing, to perform in the music department concerts and for end-of-term services - we're only naming ourselves so it looks more sophisticated in the programme, so it doesn't really matter because no one unconnected with our school is going to be bothered/even know.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Spirit of Song

No Men Allowed

The Carmen Club

Team Melody

Wild Warblers

Revenge of the Vocal Chords

Sweet Utterances

Moment Musical (the French Translation)


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Quadruple Misery
Kitchen's Four
Double She-she
Birdy and the Panics
Octits
Four Weddings & a concert


----------



## Rasa

7 chicks and a waving broomstick
Chant Ecossais
Vox Culina
Verre Cassé
An Aye for an Aye


----------



## zoziejemaar

Weston said:


> How about *Aoide*, the Muse of Song? Unfortunately I have no earthly idea how to pronounce it, but maybe someone does. I suppose that could be an issue if your listeners don't know either.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aoide


The Ancient Greek pronunciation would be something like "ah-oy-dèh" (stress on dèh), although I guess the received English pronunciation goes more like "ah-oy-dee" (stress on oy). to be confirmed by native English speaker....


----------

